# 5th Annual Shriners Sportsmans Raffle



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

I have tickets for this annual event.
A 20 dollar ticket gets you in the door for food and refreshments.
But, that ticket also gives you a chance at 1 of 100 guns and 1 of 10 chances for 500 dollars.:yikes:
That's right a Long Gun given away every 3 minutes for 5 hours.
August 8th at the Shrine building on Southfield Road just south of 10 Mile Road.
If you need a ticket give me a call 586-776-5889.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

What date is this event?

Ozzman


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

August 8th at the Shrine building on Southfield Road just south of 10 Mile.

Need NOT be present to win.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you taunt us more with the type of guns you're going to have?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

isnt this bording on guns for sale that is verboten here on this site?


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

are there a limited number of tickets? there was a shriner at the novi gander mtn that i told i'd buy one last year from and i never made it back.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

are the guys called shriners?


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

hunt-n-fool said:


> isnt this bording on guns for sale that is verboten here on this site?


I'm sorry if my question was racey. I don't think it was the same as saying I have an (insert gun) for (insert price). They have a raffle for a non-profit organization. I was just trying to gather some info.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, this raffle is put on by Shriners.
No, tickets are not limited. They will sell as many as possible.
A few guns to taunt you. Remington 870 Express. Henry 22 LR. Ruger 10/22. Mossberg Camo 12 gauge. Browning Gold 20 gauge. Remington 7600 30-06. Marlin 336W 30-30. Remington 770 30-06. Stevens 200 30-06. Mossberg 500 12 gauge. Ruger 77R .308. Marlin 336A 30-30. Remington 700 BDL 30-06. And many more.
Plus, 10 chances for 500 dollars.
Number 9 rule on ticket - All firearms will be issued from Gander Mountain 43825 West Oaks Dr. Novi, MI.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks I'm sure we all are really taunted now.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

How 'Bout Remington 770 in .270 OR Ruger 77R in 30-06 OR Weatherby Vanguard in 30-06 OR Remington 700 BDL in 30-06 OR Marlin 336W in 30-30 OR Browning A-Bolt Stalker in 7mm OR Stevens 200 in 30-06 OR Mossberg 500 in 12 Gauge OR Remington 700 BDL in 7 mm Browning A-Bolt Hunter in 30-06 OR Browning Gold Hunter in 20 Gauge OR Remington 7 in .308 OR NEF Partner Pump in 12 Gauge.

And the list goes on and on


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

You are still thinking about us.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

In another forum heading I responded to groups I belong to and how I support them. Reminded me about the Shriner's Sportsman's Raffle.
Getting Closer :yikes: So I wanted to remind all of you about this great function.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a question. say i'm not present and i'm picked to win a gun. Do you get to pick what gun you want or is it decided before the ticket is drawn?

I'm interested in doing this but i'm not 100 percent sure i can be there and i just want an idea how this is gonna work. I've seen some ***** go down at some of these things.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Huntmich said:


> heres a question. say i'm not present and i'm picked to win a gun. Do you get to pick what gun you want or is it decided before the ticket is drawn?
> 
> I'm interested in doing this but i'm not 100 percent sure i can be there and i just want an idea how this is gonna work. I've seen some ***** go down at some of these things.


I'm not sure how this one works, but I went to a dinner with a gun raffle. They just gave you a voucher for the gun at Gander MNT. You don't have to get that firearm, you could just use that voucher, and whatever you want.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

All of the guns are listed on the back of the ticket. If you win :evilsmile You will be mailed a certificate for that firearm. If you do not want that firearm ? You will be able to shop or trade the value of the gun you won. Example - If you win a gun worth 500 dollars you will be able to shop for 500 dollars worth of merchandise.
A couple of years ago, my friend was the first one out of the barrel and she chose to shop instead of taking the gun she had won.
The firearms are being handled by the Novi Gander Mountain.
Last year a friend won a Remington and later in September he killed a bear in DA U.P with it. Awesome story.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Huntmich said:


> heres a question. say i'm not present and i'm picked to win a gun. Do you get to pick what gun you want or is it decided before the ticket is drawn?
> 
> I'm interested in doing this but i'm not 100 percent sure i can be there and i just want an idea how this is gonna work. I've seen some ***** go down at some of these things.


I look at it as a chance to make a $20 donation to an organization that has been around for 50 plus years and does a lot for children all across the country. What kind of gun or if I even have a good chance of winning one is something that does not even enter into the picture. Make the donation and that should be a reward in and of itself. Winning the gun or a $500 check is just a bonus.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I agree Alex. Very good point.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Put me down for one. I cannot pay till next friday. I asked my two friends if they wanted in. Both agreed that the work the shriners do is worth the 20. Let me see who else we can get in and i would just get it all at once. I will call you when I get paid from work on friday. Good luck to all participating.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

alex-v said:


> I look at it as a chance to make a $20 donation to an organization that has been around for 50 plus years and does a lot for children all across the country. What kind of gun or if I even have a good chance of winning one is something that does not even enter into the picture. Make the donation and that should be a reward in and of itself. Winning the gun or a $500 check is just a bonus.



Well said Alex-V, I believe it is 21 hospitals that the Shriners support, cost free to children.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Here I am posting about tickets and realized I did not have one.:lol:
I have one now.:evilsmile


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Getting close to Raffle time. Wanted to remind you sportsmen.:coolgleam


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Giraffe45, I see you are in Marysville. Do you know where Perch Point is? 28 Mile Road (Meisner) and Palms. I bartend on Mondays and will be shooting arrows at the 3-D on Tuesdays. Give me a call and we can meet. 776-5889


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Had a M-S member come by and buy 4 tickets today. Because he bought at least 3 I gave him a "SELLERS" ticket. The sellers ticket has 40 chances to win. What a nice bonus.


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

will there be tickets available at the door?


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, The BIG Day is upon us. Best of luck to them with tickets.:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## wizzo (Aug 8, 2009)

Baydawg said:


> will there be tickets available at the door?


Yes, tickets will be available at the door.
Complete Raffle details at; <detroitshriners.com>
or at;
<shrineoutdoors.com>

Glad to have the M-S members with us again this year!

See you at the Raffle,
wizzo, Webmaster
Detroit Area Shriners
Southfield, MI


----------



## wizzo (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi:
A complete Shriners Sportsman's Raffle Winners List is
now posted at;

<shrineoutdoors.com>

You can also access the Winners List by going to;

<detroitshriners.com>

Thank you for your interest and your patronage of our
5th Annual Sportsman's Raffle. We sincerely hope that
YOU were a WINNER!

Regards,
wizzo, Webmaster
Detroit Area Shriners
Southfield, MI


----------

